
CoVim – Collaborative Editing for Vim - JepZ
https://github.com/FredKSchott/CoVim
======
btipling
You might also want to check out Floobits which has collaborative editing for
vim and neovim:

[https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-
vim](https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-vim)

[https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-
neovim](https://github.com/Floobits/floobits-neovim)

[https://floobits.com/help/plugins/nvim](https://floobits.com/help/plugins/nvim)

~~~
colordrops
Looks cool. Just a note, this is not free.

~~~
btipling
It's the same model as GitHub. It costs money for private repos. So it is free
if that's what you want.

------
dannyobrien
I think this isn't being currently worked on, although the author notes that
NeoVim (and, lately, Vim 8) may have the tooling to allow it to less difficult
to develop.
[https://github.com/FredKSchott/CoVim/issues/86](https://github.com/FredKSchott/CoVim/issues/86)

------
jhare
Why not use tmux/tmate?

You can share any terminal that way then, with anyone's weird setup, vim or
not.

~~~
danohu
Can tmux give each user their own cursor? That's an essential feature for
realtime collaborative editing.

~~~
jhare
Maybe I'm thinking too much in the context of pair programming. When I share a
workstation with a person there's one cursor there, but perhaps this is a
different goal.

... I forget people use vim to do anything but programming?

~~~
riffraff
when pair programming in person you can trivially point to a bit of code with
your hand, if you just share a tmux session (or screenshare via
Skype/hangouts) you can't do that and it becomes a bit awkward. Multiple
cursors allow you to do this ("<hover> this bit of code" vs "the second
condition on line 60, around column 40?" more naturally.

Switching control ("we can do it this way, let me show you") also has less
friction with collaborative editing tools compared to classic in person pair
programming (no need to shuttle a keyboard/chair back and forth).

When I started using Screenhero which allows screen sharing with multiple
cursors it was incredible how effective it felt.

------
Canada
Multiple cursors! Cool! That beats screen -x

~~~
tyingq
Interesting, but how practical is it in real use? The other person scrolling
up down, or jumping to the top/bottom, etc. Guess you would have to turn on
line numbering to provide more context.

~~~
hsitz
Split windows into the same buffer would remove issues with the other person
screwing up positioning. You'd each work in your own independent window
(though you can synch them if desired). I didn't check to see if this is how
it works,though. . . .

------
lowry
Why not just use screen -x?

~~~
mseidl
Because it like tmux doesn't support multiple cursors.

------
tolgaakyuz
well, tmate over tmux has been working pretty well for me and honestly never
felt I need multiple cursors. but anyway, it is just the way how i pair with
my fellows.

